# need diagnosis of problem and how much to fix



## jessman (Oct 24, 2006)

I have a Insignia 42 inch LCD flat panel HD TV. Model NS-LCD42HD

I purchased it in late December 07 and last month the picture just went out on it.

Now I took perfect care of this tv, and it was only used to play xbox 360 on, and when I came home from work, it was busniness as usual, expcet I hit the power button on the tv, and I could hear audio but no video showed up.

I then noticed if I got right up on the tv and squinted really hard, I could see the video! So what do you think is the problem? and how much would it cost to fix?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The flourescent bulb is dead. A new one can vary in price and so will installation. For future reference, don't buy anything from Insignia.


----------



## jessman (Oct 24, 2006)

do you have any idea on the price range? Cause I want to put this up on craigslist for sale (maybe be able to get $200 out of it?)

And I'm sure people will ask how much it is to fix


----------

